# Looking for product to keep paint from adhering to canvas



## baabee (Apr 5, 2016)

I would like to do an abstract picture and have a portion of the canvas not pick up any of the media. Is there anything out there? 
For costume work, I have used toothpaste - spray painted the item - and then scraped off the toothpaste..... but I am looking for something a little more refined to use with acrylics and canvas. 

Thank you!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

There is masking fluid you can paint on with a brush, fingers, cotton swabs, even toothpicks! You can buy it in sheets too, just draw the portion you want to save, cut it out, stick it on and then remove it when ready .


----------



## baabee (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for the information, Susan.


----------

